# do you time travel?



## gigi (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm just wondering how many people here time travel

also if possible do you have a reason why you prefer to do so or not

thankyou


----------



## StarryACNL (Mar 30, 2015)

In city folk and wild world I time travelled, however in New Leaf, I care more about my villagers and town, so I don't now.


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 30, 2015)

i usually only TT a day forward or a day back. but i often time travel during the day, like i'll go back a few hours before shop's close and stuff c:


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 30, 2015)

I only time travel in game cube​


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 30, 2015)

I tt


----------



## Franny (Mar 30, 2015)

i time travel so i can cycle, get house upgrades, do certain events, etc. i'm at june 16 right now


----------



## eraev (Mar 30, 2015)

No, not really. In the past 3 games, I would -- ACGC was when I time traveled the most (jumps by months, etc.). But in WW and CF, I usually only time traveled to unlock shop/house upgrades, then went back to current date.

In NL, I have not time traveled at all, and will probably never do so. I realized the games get boring if you TT. Seems too easy.


----------



## HeyPatience (Mar 30, 2015)

I used to time travel all the time in Population Growing because most of the time no one would move out. However in New Leaf Im abit more cautious about tting because I dont want to lose a dream villager so I usually only go forward one day at a time.


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 30, 2015)

I time travel. Usually, it's when I'm playing too late or too early for shops to be open and villagers to be awake. Sometimes I'll also time travel for specific purposes (like keeping villagers from moving if I was away from the game for a while) but I don't time travel a lot every day. I like to keep it more natural so I feel like I'm playing the game at a slower pace.


----------



## desy (Mar 30, 2015)

I time travel, both for purposes of cycling and for the shops to be open because I have a habit of playing at 4 AM real-life time. If I ever find the money for a second copy though, I plan to avoid TTing because I want to play day-by-day.


----------



## creamyy (Mar 30, 2015)

I time travel only a day forward and back or a few hours. This is for house upgrades and shop items.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 30, 2015)

I TT day by day often because I don't play daily anymore and I don't want to lose a villager XD


----------



## 0xalis (Mar 30, 2015)

When I do it's only back or forth one day, or just setting the time to a different one because the hour I'm playing is ridiculous lol


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 31, 2015)

I have zero qualms about it. When you run a cycling town, or are trying to TT a specific villager out of a main town to make room for a new one, you get over it pretty quick - not that it was ever a source of guilt to me to begin with. To each their own though.


----------



## Peebers (Mar 31, 2015)

Time travel every day. I often stay up really late, so I just go back or forward a few hours. IMO, there's nothing wrong with it. 

I'm trying to time travel less, since its always a P.I.T.A to go back and sync up time, but yeah.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 1, 2015)

As of late, no. Haven't needed to.


----------



## Pungi29 (Apr 4, 2015)

I have tried to time travel for the first time in New Leaf but i didn't really know what I was doing so I killed all my flowers and decided to not try it ever again haha


----------



## Pikuchu (Apr 4, 2015)

Of course I time travel. It's come to the point where I've accepted that my town has a different time than the present.
In Pattyvil, it's July 6th xD


----------



## mayorofparadise (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't anymore as i have lost Marshal and Sprinkle through tt
I use to tt to grow hybrids


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 5, 2015)

Only back and forth a day when I'm starting out so I can get a 100 percent approval rating and unlocking the island and QR machine and all that. Occasionally I do it because I'm bored though.


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 5, 2015)

Nope, not in New Leaf. In Wild World I would TT a lot though to events or to new seasons.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 5, 2015)

yes I do


----------



## meriwether (Apr 5, 2015)

in my main copy i don't. i just try to play everything real time, and i like it better that way. on my second copy, which i use for cycling and helping out my main copy, i do.


----------



## Lucykieran (Apr 5, 2015)

I time travel but I'm trying to stop.  I've lost too many dreamies that way


----------



## Rarr01 (Apr 6, 2015)

yeeeup. 

I get bored playing only one day, and I was so far behind that eventually I just got used to playing weeks in one day.  Now I'm a few days ahead but it doesn't bother me.  If I want to, I can always go back in time and just play from there.  Also, I'm planning on playing some festivals i missed, like Festivale which will obviously require time traveling.  I like synching the date but sometimes it's just not realistic, because I can't play AC all day on holidays like Christmas where I am with family.


----------



## Clytemnestral (Apr 7, 2015)

I time travel, but only a day at a time. I do this because for some reason I cannot play games that require me to come back every single day for long periods of time. Like, right now my Nintendogs are probably very dirty and hungry/thirsty, and my tomogachi miis haven't seen me in like 3 weeks lol. If I don't time travel, the game gets boring (only being able to do so much a day) and then I won't pick it up for months.

I think what I'm going to try doing though is time traveling until I get all my dreamies, and then try not to time travel anymore. We'll see how that turns out.


----------



## flareon (Apr 7, 2015)

I used to time travel so that I could get villagers out of my town from blocking paths etc though! Stings that Dotty left without saying anything and random villagers moving in from the void really sucks like I had Mathilda just move in on my rose patch behind my house today because of all the tt I did and everything just surmounted to having 3 villagers squashed next to each other and it's giving me a headache D: so no more time travelling after getting all these villagers out man :/ other than that I proably will to get my shops open etc


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 7, 2015)

I think time traveling is actually fun. I dont do it often though.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 7, 2015)

I only time travel a day forward or a day behind to see if my saplings would grow. My perfect town status was dependent on how many trees I had, so I would always go back and forth, planting, digging and chopping trees down until I found a nice arrangement that would keep the perfect status and look nice too. x_X


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm a master at time traveling. 

I time travel so much, mainly because I just get bored and want to experience events/different days. Idk, it just makes the game more fun for me


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 14, 2015)

Occasionally I do, but never more than a day or two ahead and I go right back to where I was.  Sometimes I just really need to buy something from the shops.  Like axes.  I want to earn my golden tools but after a long hiatus from the game during my senior year, I realized I hadn't bought any saplings, so it'll be a month before I get my axe now //cries//


----------



## Retola (Apr 20, 2015)

I plan everything very carefully. Would like to know what I should do in every given moment.


----------



## Piggles (Apr 21, 2015)

Hmm, for the past few months I havent TT but recently just a few days here and there to move out a villager to get another one etc. 
I used to really bad for TTing all over but ive finally got my town and villagers the way I wanted so starting to enjoy the game more without TT to be honest,


----------



## MrPumpkinn (Apr 21, 2015)

The only instance today where I time travel is in the GameCube version where I change time to where I could find wisp and have him remove weeds if I haven't play in a while.

I time traveled a lot as a kid though.


----------



## LisaTheGreat (Apr 21, 2015)

I time travel but mainly for my cycling town

I care too much about my villagers on my main town and have already lost my two favorites lol


----------



## Mycaruba (Apr 21, 2015)

Played since WW and never have done


----------



## Lorrie186 (Apr 22, 2015)

I like to time travel if I've missed a day on my original town but I'm always worried because I do that. I have a few tier one and tier two villagers I don't want to lose! Like fang, merengue, and pheobe. I do have a cycling town so i only time travel on that cartridge but I guess it depends on the type of town you have. My suggestion is to put it on perfect town so the flowers don't die and go for it. Just make sure to talk to your villagers before you keep going or you might lose a dreamy!


----------



## dvelanova (Apr 23, 2015)

I only ever TT if I want to go back a few hours to get more bugs at night. I never do more than that in NL. I'm too scared. I used to do a lot of wild time travelling in AC:GC though.


----------



## kawaii_princess (Apr 23, 2015)

I used to TT a lot to either get rid of a villager, go back in time the same day to get something I missed, to complete a visit for one of my villagers (like letting them into my house and vice versa), or get an order quickly for someone on the forums or myself. I try not to do it now because it can be a pain to change the time to what is is originally, and sometimes accidents can happen (like a random villager coming out of nowhere due to TT).


----------



## pika62221 (Apr 23, 2015)

True and true to the real time clock since 2002! LOL Yeah, I won't do it, the real time as the real world was the thing that really hooked me on this series.


----------



## Promarged36 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes I time travel but as of the moment I stop.


----------



## Quill (Apr 23, 2015)

Only a day at a time, though in my  spare town I've TT'd to fall to collect mushrooms.


----------



## Toot (Apr 23, 2015)

I TT waaaaaay too much. I rarely see night time. When I TT I make sure it starts at 11am all the time. I restart and TT again once the game clock hits around 3-4pm. Lol Gonna stop that with my new town though. XD


----------



## AkiBear (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah. I'm probably going to slow down with it, though, since I just got all my dreamies and there's no reason for me to really time travel now.


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 25, 2015)

I don't usually time travel, I sometimes do if I miss an event or holiday.


----------



## Millefeui (Apr 25, 2015)

Time travel is basically cheating imo. I don't TT.


----------

